

London YC/Hacker news Meetup - RiderOfGiraffes

Following up on this item:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094828<p>Is this still on?  Is anyone arranging anything?  It's very close, perhaps too close, perhaps we should pick a different date ...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094828>

